# does hapkido have forms?



## TallAdam85 (Jul 5, 2003)

I was just wondering does hapkido have forms?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 5, 2003)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1319


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 5, 2003)

thanks


----------



## bdparsons (Jul 5, 2003)

on which kwan you study with.

Respects,
Bill


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 5, 2003)

forms when I was in a TKD/Hapkido club.  It was a mixture of Korean and Chinese type forms, as it was very kick oriented, but mixed in snake, beak, bear claw...etc....  We had just about as many Hapkido forms under black belt, as we did in TKD.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 5, 2003)

are the lots of different styles of hapkido?


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 6, 2003)

about the number of branches of Hapkido. I know there are quite a few orginizations out there.  We have a GM of one of them not far from me.  His name is Marshall Gagne.  He is somewhat recoginized as legit, from what I understand.  He has a place in Taylor, Mi.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 6, 2003)

u ever meet the guy he any good?


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 6, 2003)

I have met him and he was very nice to me. I have heard other martial artists and parents say he places himself above others, but that wasn't the case when I met him.  In fact, I seen him again about 2 years ago, and he came over and re-introduced himself to me, he recognized me before I seen him.

He has a good reputation himself, I don't know much about his students, as I am not into the Hapkido circles anymore.


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jul 7, 2003)

The Korea Hapkido Federation recognizes some 74 different Kwans, or schools, of HKD. Traditionally the art has no hyung; but there are minor training "forms". Some instructors have added forms, which does not, in my mind, detract from their legitimacy. Personally, I think that Hapkido has plenty to learn without adding the study of forms.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 7, 2003)

Master Clay, are you suggesting that TSD and other systems don't have much to learn , therefore Forms are a standard part of learning requirements?


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jul 7, 2003)

Master Barker,

I don't recall saying that. Let me be more specific. Hapkido has some 2,000 base techniques. Consider if you will that the Nei Kung in Hapkido is more advance in Hapkido, which one would expect in an internal art, consider also that each of those 2,000 techniques can have a minimum of 4 or 5 variations, not including weapons techniques. Now consider that reversals are taught as a standard part of the curriculum. You are now well above 10,000 techniques. Hapkido has every strike, and some that do not appear, that TKD/TSD does. I stand by my original remark: "Personally, I think that Hapkido has plenty to learn without adding the study of forms." This is not any kind of reflection on any other art. Its my observation.

Am I saying one is superior? No. TSD/TKD and other pugilisitc arts tend to use the Hyung method of training. Hapkido uses the Sul method. They are different approaches. to be honest, with out a partner, it is difficult to practice basic Hapkido. Or even some of the more esoteric arts such as pobaksul.

Remember too that Hwang Kee did not want grappling added. (Hwan Kee, 1975) Saying that, grappling had no place in TangSooDo. He published this in his white book. My personal feeling is that I enjoy Hapkido more than I do TangSooDo. I also believe that each person must use the tools appropriate to their intrinsic matri in order to better realize the "Do". In the end, this is what we all seek. I would never claim one is better than another, just different. Forms training is great for TSD/TKD/Karate, but in my mind worthless in Hapkido. In the words of Grandmaster Yoon, Presidential Bodyguard, and former KHF Demo team captain: "One cannot do Hapkido by taking notes or doing forms. The only was is to Hapkido itself." 

I believe in the JJK Hapkido mantra... JJK is not so much a style as it is a mindset. I also cannot be held responsible for my feelings. Hapkido speaks to me. Pugilistic arts do not any longer, as my feeling is that they are incomplete. The art must become an artless art growng from the unconsciousness. (Samurai Maxim).

Of course these are my opinions.

:soapbox: 
(lol)


----------



## arnisador (Jul 7, 2003)

Does Hapkido have some sort of randori-like exercise?


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jul 8, 2003)

If you are referring to the free style random self defense actions, then yes. Japanese isn't my strong suit.


----------

